# Permanently and completely disable ESP/ASR on MkIV R32 for track use?



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

Has anyone been successful at totally disabling ESP/ASR on a MkIV R32? Even with the ESP button pushed and the ASR light on the ECU still interferes on the track. It "pulses" the engine power and may actually be applying some braking until the steering position goes back to neutral. Has anyone flashed or installed an after market ECU which takes care of the ESP/ASR for the track? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slapbladder (Feb 1, 2006)

speak with United Motorsports they can turn off esp permanently on a stock ecu


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*I finally figured it out*

Disabling ESP on R32 MK60 via VCDS coding

The ESP bit in the ECU controller 03 (ABS) is:
Soft
Code
ESP Bit
V
Original: 23049 = 101101000001001 ABS/ESP/EDL
-2048 = 100000000000 (ESP Bit)
New: 21001 = 101001000001001 ABS/EDL (no more ESP)

To perform it:
VCDS -> Coding -> 07 Login 40168
Coding 11 -> Enter 21001 in place of 23049 and "Do it" button

Tested it on my wet lawn, the ABS works great and the ESP does not interfere when on the power!
No more apex out acceleration issues. Priceless!


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks, I just figured it out using VCDS and I put in a reply to my own post.


----------



## vassilisg (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello to everybody!

My name is Vassilis and I own a 2010 VW Passat Variant 2.0FSI (110KW) 4Motion. This car has a normally aspirated engine.

I would like your help regarding the following aspects. During driving, and especially in tight corners with poor tarmac, I have realised that ESP does not let the 4Motion system live up to its expectations. What I mean by this is that when the car starts losing grip the ESP comes into play and when it finishes straightening the car's behaviour then it lets 4Motion do its job.

Unfortunatelly this means that ESP destroys spirited driving and does not let the car flow through corners depending solely on its 4Motion system (which is a very good one if let alone do the job)!

I have also realised that when I deactivate the ESP (at least the 1st phase of ESP, whereas ESP cannot be totally deactivated as a whole) the car flows so nice through corners that it seems to be another car; a much much better car!

So, as you can guess I want to permanently deactivate the ESP but have active at the same time the ABS unit.

Is there a way to come around this? I have read on the internet that there are some VAG (secret??) codes to come around issues like this but I have not found something yet! Or maybe something can be done through a VCDS unit, or .....?

Thanks in advance for your support.

PS. Is there a decent SW/HW combination to get some extra ponies out of this very good engine? I mean a good (value for money) combination of performance air filter+remapping+cat. back exhaust?

Vassilis


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

gonna try this!!


----------



## vassilisg (Sep 26, 2011)

What?


----------



## vassilisg (Sep 26, 2011)

Benbuilt4u said:


> gonna try this!!


What?


----------



## haf1zur (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi 

Does the coding disable it all the time or only when the esp button is pressed? 

Thanks


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

i tried to do this and failed 
where the code should be 0023049 mine is 0023174 is that the abs pump? if so mine might be a 2.8 4mo pump it wont accept the new code either what do i need to do?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

haf1zur said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the coding disable it all the time or only when the esp button is pressed?
> 
> Thanks


Also interested.


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

i think it totally wipes it so its off gone never to be seen again (unless you redo the code)


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Not trying to be smart here but couldn't someone ask in the VAG Com thread. I thought there was one, would have to look. If someone did it in any MKIV then the code for the R32 should work the same way, no?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure teh code off hand but we did it on 2 cars in the last month. works great...no light, no need to press a button. its just "gone"


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd love to see a reprogram that would have ESP off by default and let you turn it on by pressing the button. That way I could drive 350 days out of the year w/o ESP and turn it on at will on those few days it snows here.


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

I just want the button to actually turn it off.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Draxus said:


> I just want the button to actually turn it off.


thats what it does stock.....


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thats what it does stock.....


Sorry, ASR and everything.

Basically turn off everything but ABS.


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

you want traction control in the snow? lol good luck with that especially the very intrusive tc on the mk4


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I don't know what this thread is even about. When you push the button, off is OFF.

I've had my R32 sideways more times than I can count.. dry pavement, wet pavement, snow, it doesn't matter...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

PowerDubs said:


> When you push the button, off is OFF.
> 
> ...


corect.

and if you change the coding...it acts as if you hit the button. always off.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Hence my confusion at the OP's statement of- "Even with the ESP button pushed and the ASR light on the ECU still interferes on the track. It "pulses" the engine power and may actually be applying some braking until the steering position goes back to neutral."


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no clue. because that doesn't happen. maybe the op has another issue. 
i know is recoded mine and it is gone and does none of that. but our last R32t track we just hit the button-no issues either. just had to remember to it it!


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm just glad there is a code to turn it off. That's all I want. The last time I was at the track my instructor asked what the blue tape on the dash was for. I made an arrow to remind myself to turn off the ESP. :laugh:


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Newer ECUs don't seem to allow the ESP to be permanently disabled*

A friend of mine has a 2008 GTI 2.0T. One day at the track his ESP was interfering so I suggested trying to disable it via VCDS. I used the same procedure subtracting 2048 from the ABS word in the ECU. It changed the value but after the next run he said it was still interfering. It seems that at some point VW decided to NOT allow some values including the ABS word to be modified even though it appeared to be when read back! I'm sure this is due to some regulation(s) and/or the usual liable and litigation mode the world is in these days. I'm going to keep my '04 R32 as long as I can because anything you buy now has way too many electronic nannys on board.


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*Values are different on different cars*



eatthisvr6 said:


> i tried to do this and failed
> where the code should be 0023049 mine is 0023174 is that the abs pump? if so mine might be a 2.8 4mo pump it wont accept the new code either what do i need to do?


You need to subtract 2048 from your code:
0023174
-0002048
-------------
0021126 (new ABS code minus ESP)


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

*The ESP button does not turn off the ASR completely*



PowerDubs said:


> Hence my confusion at the OP's statement of- "Even with the ESP button pushed and the ASR light on the ECU still interferes on the track. It "pulses" the engine power and may actually be applying some braking until the steering position goes back to neutral."


Prior to two years ago using the ESP button was sufficient even at the track. Then I did a 3 day racing school at Laguna Seca. I learned a lot especially about trail braking. The first time I was at the track after that (NJMP Lightening) I was driving much faster especially on corner entry. I experienced the throttle pulsing when going back to throttle for corner exit. I didn't know what was happening, I thought something broke in the drive train or engine. I came in, examined everything, fluids, etc... and nothing seemed broken so I went back out. After a few laps I realized that touching the brake pedal without applying the brakes as soon as the pulsing started stopped it! Then I knew it was in the traction control system. I then figured out by trial and error that returning the steering to neutral also stopped the throttle pulsing. Both the brake pedal touch (disengages/engages the micro switch) and the steering position sensor change the ASR's behavior. Then I started researching and working on a permanent ASR disable solution which I found. No matter how hard I drive it in or slide at high speed there is no interference which is what I want on the street and the track. I want to learn how to drive the car to know how to handle it in any situation. I've never been "saved" by traction control but I do like ABS because flat spotting tires is expensive although spins are much more predictable if you can lock up the wheels without ABS!


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

what is trail braking exactly?


----------



## breezly (Sep 6, 2004)

eatthisvr6 said:


> what is trail braking exactly?


Trail braking is when you continue braking while entering a corner that is considered a "trail braking corner" or "entry speed corner". It allows you to extend your braking zone further into the corner and helps rotate the car to line it up for the corner apex and exit. If done properly your lap times should improve. Typically it should not be used in high speed corners because it can cause a very fast oversteer which could induce a spin on entry. Every corner is different and learning the fastest way through each one is all a part of learning high performance driving. One of the best examples of a trail braking corner is turn 1 at Lime Rock Park. It's even referred to by many as "the mother of all trail braking corners". Here's a couple of clips in my R at LRP, turn 1 is the first turn after the long straight and flag stand (fastest part of the track):
http://breezly.homeip.net:8080/misc/LRP-SCDA-080511-Run1-Clip1-LOWQ-2011.08.05_13-21-38.avi
http://breezly.homeip.net:8080/misc/LRP-SCDA-080511-Run2-Clip1-2011.08.05_14-21-23.avi


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

dont spose you know how to delete the evap canister from the map do you?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

For mkiv R32 owners - I sucessfully recoded the ABS controller (Teves Mk20) in my TT 225 quattro with the following codes:

16398 - No ESP, EDL seemed to still be active

00014 - No ESP and no EDL 

Both keep ABS and EBD active, and I get no CEL, no ABS errors or DTCs, no beeping from the dash.


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

edgy said:


> For mkiv R32 owners - I sucessfully recoded the ABS controller (Teves Mk20) in my TT 225 quattro with the following codes:
> 
> 16398 - No ESP, EDL seemed to still be active
> 
> ...



Great job! What I'm looking for but have heard it's impossible is to get rid of EDL permanently but keep ESP and still have it defeatable by the switch. I hate EDL, dangerous and useless in an AWD car.


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

edl?


----------



## peace (May 5, 1999)

From VW's "_Technical Glossary_"

*Electronic Differential Lock*
The electronic differential lock permits smooth, comfortable starts on road surfaces that do not offer a uniform level of grip. If one wheel starts to spin, the electronic differential lock will brake the wheel as necessary, directing power to the wheel with greater traction. The electronic differential lock reduces tyre wear and is active up to a speed of about 40 km/h (4MOTION: up to approx. 80 km/h). It is an integral component of the electronic stabilisation program (ESP) and traction control (ASR).


----------



## eatthisvr6 (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks for the reply 

i have a torque biasing diff which basically does the same thing in a different way
the explanation for edl sounds more like ebd tbh
ps i didnt know the mk4 golf had an e diff?


----------



## soupercoupe (Jan 30, 2015)

*perhaps another option to rid of traction control*

Interesting thread, I replaced the ABS Module by mistake with one that does not have the Traction Control option (ESP/ASR) and it worked fine in my car, it has a different VAG code than one with traction control but it seem to satisfy the VAG system and no fault codes came up and all warning lights on dash are gone. The ABS module without traction control (ESP/ASR) has two less ports internally that's how I noticed something was different compared to a module with traction control, but its only internally so it bolts up fine in your car, so I guess I found another option to eliminate Traction control, I now realized us street racers and track racers are better off without traction control so now I feel good about my mistake, sometimes mistake are the best inventions or solutions, like Post it notes and Teflon were mistakes...LOL

I also want to add that I have discovered that these ABS controller circuit boards are faulty, if you get a 01276 code or perhaps other fault codes pertaining to ASB module that I discovered the 2 pin plug for the ABS pump fatigues and the pins in circuit board break out and you get a failure or intermittent failure, what I did was cut off the lid to circuit board with small cutoff wheel on a Dremel tool and located the two pins for the 2 pin plug and re-soldered to the circuit board, problem solved, from what I read this is a HIGH failure rate so be alert. People are chasing their tails playing with the 30 amp fuse to that circuit, but its not the fuses that are the failure, its a by-product of the failure, by what I mean is the intermittent surge of current from the pins coming loose causes arching and fuse blowing and heat build up etc etc around the fuse circuit area. So check those pins in the circuit board and check yours fuses as well. There is a write up and photos of the board and pins on another forum, here is the link. 


http://www.clubpolo.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=312683


----------



## zakkmutant (Feb 11, 2010)

edgy said:


> For mkiv R32 owners - I sucessfully recoded the ABS controller (Teves Mk20) in my TT 225 quattro with the following codes:
> 
> 16398 - No ESP, EDL seemed to still be active
> 
> ...


Hate to bump an old thread, but can anyone confirm that this coding works?

I'm specifically wondering about the 00014 -no ESP no EDL code.


----------



## zakkmutant (Feb 11, 2010)

zakkmutant said:


> Hate to bump an old thread, but can anyone confirm that this coding works?
> 
> I'm specifically wondering about the 00014 -no ESP no EDL code.


Bump. Can anyone confirm for a mkiv r32? :beer:


----------

